
Writing a Simple Persistent Key-Value Store in Go - i_have_to_speak
https://www.opsdash.com/blog/persistent-key-value-store-golang.html
======
T-A
Or you could just use
[https://github.com/syndtr/goleveldb](https://github.com/syndtr/goleveldb)

